# Investing in Chinese yuan



## noveske (Aug 5, 2011)

is anyone investing in the Chinese yuan?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Not me..have no money to invest..but not a bad idea..

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...t-it-is-going-to-stop-stockpiling-u-s-dollars


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't like the idea of investing in any fiat currencies. Any central bank can flood the market with funny money and that will destroy its value. Once China issues a gold backed yuan I might consider buying some.

My only investments are in physical silver and gold. I try to divide my savings equally between precious metals and cash. My goal is to have at least a year's worth of food money in silver and gold based on current prices. That way if food prices go sky high so will metals prices and I'll be OK.

I believe we're going to see the end of metal price manipulation. Eventually the Comex (Commodity Exchange, Inc., a division of the New York Mercantile Exchange (NYMEX)) will run out of metals and we'll see some rapid price increases. Jim Willie thinks we could see gold prices double overnight. He's also said that he expects dollar devaluations. So guess what? If the dollar is devalued by 30% overnight we'll see metals prices increase by the same amount.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

No when possible preps, and metals...

If the dollar goes, yeah, for a short time the yuan and some others might rise, but the world will over all suffer and collapse, and I believe replacement with a global currency will make all current monies worthless... except for metals and tangible stuff


----------



## noveske (Aug 5, 2011)

I have done my food and other preps. I've been buying silver every month and will continue to. I've been reading a lot on the yuan and the talk with most is it'll be one of the top trade currency so I thought with $100=600 yuan now would be the time to stock up. Thanks for the help I'm new to this


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going to have to agree with BillS on this. Invest in Fiat currency *IF* you can afford to lose that money. Me, I put my extra hard earned cash into tangibles. If you have your comfort level of goods and sundries go with whatever you feel comfortable with. To me that means something that has been 'money' for as long as people have been around. Silver was under $20 USD yesterday, I made an order. There is no way they can keep manipulating the price for much longer. There is WAY more paper gold and silver than there is actual gold and silver. That should tell you something about where to put that excess cash for the future. I go with silver now as I feel it is way undervalued compared to gold. But! That is not investment advice, that is just how I see it.


----------

